# need help !!!



## newrcdude (Dec 27, 2004)

My son got a rc truck for Christmas and is really enjoying it, we don't know much about rc trucks and was wondering if someone with experience would help. He was running it today and it flipped over. When he got to it he turned trcuk off. Now the rearend seems to be locked. It cranks fine but the rearend isn't turning. When engine off, and wheels off ground wheels will turn. Set it on ground and try pushing it and rearend is locked. Anyone have any info. that might help.


----------



## TopRowSeat (Oct 18, 2002)

What kind of truck is it? Make and model info will help someone help you.


----------



## newrcdude (Dec 27, 2004)

HPI Nitro Rush Evo


----------



## bigjohnson (Sep 1, 2004)

Did you have the controler on and the truck on (without it running) give it full throttle.. this will release the brakes.. 
Give it a try..


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

with it on.. and it doesnt move.. sounds like... 1. the nitro brake is on. make sure your pistol controller is on, turn on the truck/crank it over and check the settings on your pistol controller.

should be a knob/adjustment for your brake. 

hold the car above the ground keep your fingers and hands away from the tires and hot pipe.. and give it some throttle.. does it make the tires move?

check the manual on how to adjust brakes... =)

also.. you said it moves freely when off, but doesnt move when its on? 

also... try looking at www.hpiracing.com and also http://www.hpiracing.com/faq-nitro-main.htm 

lots of faq's and tips on there..
here is an cut from their website..:

THIS MAY OR MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU... but it is the kind of info you can find =) and last resort.. you can call HPI.. they are pretty friendly too. I am sure someone here can help you as well.

One last option take it to the hobbyshop you got it it. Support your local hobbyshop =) They should have helpful staff knowledgable with the cars they sell... (unless its like the hobby shops near me employed with idiots).;..


*The wheels on my kit don't turn forward, even when I give it throttle! *
_With the engine not running and the brake lever not engaging the brake, push your kit in a straight line. Your kit should roll at least 5 feet before slowing to a stop. If it does not, something is stuck or rubbing (binding) somewhere. Inspect the tires, dogbones, axles, diff areas, everything that rotates for anything that may be slowing the car down.</FONT>_

_You should also be able to turn the clutchbell (the gear attached to the engine, just in front of the large circular flywheel) with your fingers. If the flywheel turns when you try to turn the clutchbell, your clutch shoes are probably melted to the inside of the clutchbell. </FONT>_

_Remember also that your engine must be tuned properly - If the engine is new and too rich (more than 3 turns open) the engine may be bogging down from too much fuel, try leaning out the engine (lean = rotate the needle valve clockwise) until the engine runs properly. The Nitro Star 15FE should run fine at about 2 1/2 turns. Don't set the needle valve at less than 2 turns unless you have a way to measure the engine temperature. Anything over about 250 degrees F is too hot. Always run the engine a little bit on the rich side, when the engine is properly tuned you should see a nice trail of smoke from the muffler when the car is driving at full throttle._


----------



## newrcdude (Dec 27, 2004)

*Need track info!!!*

Has anyone been to the Pine Grove RC track in oak mountain,alabama lately?
Last time i went i was riding on the bmx track and decided to walk over to the rc track and it was all growed up! I know they fixed it up a little now but is it any good?


----------

